# Beaver's



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok new prepper aid I geuss...

I have a beaver living on the property. I had a whole lot of young trees growing, so if it goes down on my trees then it will be helping me thin them out, as I didn't want to kill my own young trees - they are about 4 years old and tightly packed in. So I see it as nature doing natural selection here, the beaver will choose the trees it wants, and will drag them off under my trailer - creating sort of insulation underneath or backup wood supply perhaps. 

Would you let the beaver thin out your trees, chase the beaver off or have lunch?

I sort of see it as a pet, the second after the chipmonk that has been hanging out since last year. 


So do you live with nature or do you have a beaver lunch?

Note I find it hilarious a beaver moved in after I created a wood hill to put sod on. Anyone else had a beaver move in under your wood pile area? Also anyone make a rabit hole for rabits on their property?

This is probably as close to vegan prepping as you can get.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

I would cap his ass and sell or use his pelt . Beavers are destructive sumbitches . If you have water supply that you may depend on for drinking water now or in the future they can contaminate it .


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I prefer having a beaver lunch. I like eating beaver. Preferably after all of the hair has been removed....:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will
Shoot the damn beaver and eat it. A nice Chianti will be great with grilled beaver.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Red or white wine with beaver? --- 

Never dug a hole for a rabbit but I do make a den for them in the fall.
If you make a pile of apple branches when it's covered with snow you can see there tracks in and out
And in the spring the branches will have no bark it will look like it was sanded smooth from where they ate the bark.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Knowing how much damage beaver can do to a piece of property I'd off him before he can do any harm. I imagine if you have beaver there you have some water on the property so be on the lookout for a beaver damn or he'll flood out your property.

Rabbits are another story, I have a couple of brush piles on my small piece of property that the rabbits live in, sooner or later they will be dinner for me. I'm told rabbits run in a 7 year cycle and this will be a very good rabbit year, based on what I've seen so far I'd say that's accurate. After this year they should be on the decline which means I'll see fewer of them so come fall I'll take a few of them.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> I prefer having a beaver lunch. I like eating beaver. Preferably after all of the hair has been removed....:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think there are 2 meanings for the word "beaver" being discussed here Will. 

Best not to get them confused.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shoot them while you can , it will not take long and you will have a mess on your hands the can destroy your land. Once they get a hold they are hard to get rid of.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If you want to get rid of them, better do it fast before the EPA comes down and tells you not to touch them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd get rid of the wire chewing chipmunk first. If the beaver minded it manners and didn't get out of control and overbearing I'd keep it around for a while.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Get rid of it.we have seen what damage they can do.recently a small town near us was flooded after a beaver dam broke up.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Will, you are indeed a weird motherefer. What makes you think the beaver is going to select the trees you want gone to chew down? Then what makes you think it is going to move those trees under your trailer? 
From what I know about beavers, which isn't much I'll admit. You have a body of water or river near you. If it is a lake or pond I guess the beaver won't cause to much harm other than eating stuff you might want to eat or chewing down trees you might not want chewed down. Other than birthing other destructive rodents I guess it won't be to much of a bother. But if you live near a river or stream your gonna wake up one morning with a lot of trees down and a beaver damn constructed and you. Might be flooded out. Kill him and roast him over the fire and see how he tastes before he causes any damage.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I prefer having a beaver lunch. I like eating beaver. Preferably after all of the hair has been removed....:lol:


I agree. beaver is a great tasting dish. Have to agree after the hair is removed..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Will, you are indeed a weird motherefer. What makes you think the beaver is going to select the trees you want gone to chew down? Then what makes you think it is going to move those trees under your trailer?
> From what I know about beavers, which isn't much I'll admit. You have a body of water or river near you. If it is a lake or pond I guess the beaver won't cause to much harm other than eating stuff you might want to eat or chewing down trees you might not want chewed down. Other than birthing other destructive rodents I guess it won't be to much of a bother. But if you live near a river or stream your gonna wake up one morning with a lot of trees down and a beaver damn constructed and you. Might be flooded out. Kill him and roast him over the fire and see how he tastes before he causes any damage.


I had to laugh at this one AI,
I wonder what a day in the life of Will is like?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder the same. I am guessing every hour from the moment he wakes up there is a bong involved.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I had to laugh at this one AI,
> I wonder what a day in the life of Will is like?


Remember that scene in the movie Easy Rider where Peter Fonda and Dennis Hopper take LSD? Just sayin'...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Funny damn story;
The other day Mrs Slippy's Dad and Stepmom came over to take a look at our garden. They live a real self-sustainable life and have for years and Mrs Slippy has been really working our garden but the heavy rains have put a real hit on some of the crops. 

Anyway, Mrs. Slippy's Dad makes a suggestion that I never, ever, never thought I'd hear from his 80 year old country hard working self...he says, Slippy, you can plant some marijuana plants in between those Okra plant because they give off the same heat signal as Okra. WTF?

I just looked at him and then at Mrs Slippy. A few minutes later they start asking me if I ever thought about putting a Moonshine Still in? When they left I had to laugh my ass off. Life is good!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Will, you are indeed a weird motherefer. What makes you think the beaver is going to select the trees you want gone to chew down? Then what makes you think it is going to move those trees under your trailer?
> From what I know about beavers, which isn't much I'll admit. You have a body of water or river near you. If it is a lake or pond I guess the beaver won't cause to much harm other than eating stuff you might want to eat or chewing down trees you might not want chewed down. Other than birthing other destructive rodents I guess it won't be to much of a bother. But if you live near a river or stream your gonna wake up one morning with a lot of trees down and a beaver damn constructed and you. Might be flooded out. Kill him and roast him over the fire and see how he tastes before he causes any damage.


I don't want any of them gone but I know they will grow better if they were thinned out. Hence letting the beaver decide, let nature care for itself, then I don't need to feel guilty for killing the trees.

The reason I think it wil haul them under the trailer is because that is where it is sleeping, or was... the wood pile is a wood pile hillleading to the roof of the trailer, that I am using as an insulating wall and emergency wood supply. After I finish it to my liking I'm going to sod it over. I'll post video later in the week. Again photos are in prep of the day thread.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I wonder the same. I am guessing every hour from the moment he wakes up there is a bong involved.


I don't smoke pot but would grow it for its dietary elements if it were legal.

Sacrilidge I'm sure but I don't really understand why people smoke pot. LIfe is a good experience all on its own. True I think occasional smoking is good for the brain, especially with a vapourizer, but I'm a law abiding person essentially. I do support legalization and control. Pot has a bad rep for it being a natural product. Way worse things out there. IMO its the same type of culture that makes underage drinking binge drinking and out of control rather than socially moderated.

I do think overuse of things like alchohol and pot can be destructive same as chain smoking. I think that is peoples choice but responsible and proper situational use of pot is not a social harm.

I make it a point not to give cops a reason to bust my arse. I voice my opinion but don't go around smoking pot, its illegal here. Not that I care if other people smoke pot, it is their choice.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Funny damn story;
> The other day Mrs Slippy's Dad and Stepmom came over to take a look at our garden. They live a real self-sustainable life and have for years and Mrs Slippy has been really working our garden but the heavy rains have put a real hit on some of the crops.
> 
> Anyway, Mrs. Slippy's Dad makes a suggestion that I never, ever, never thought I'd hear from his 80 year old country hard working self...he says, Slippy, you can plant some marijuana plants in between those Okra plant because they give off the same heat signal as Okra. WTF?
> ...


THAT is hilarious!!! :lol:

So did you order that still yet Slip?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> THAT is hilarious!!! :lol:
> 
> So did you order that still yet Slip?


I'm so close! My buddy D*** in Texas sent me a video of his still. He found an old silo and cut a door in the side of the silo. He set up his still inside the silo and uses a simple propane setup and wa-la. Moonshine!

I like the Mile Hi Distillery Mile Hi | Moonshine still | Alcohol stills | Copper stills for sale


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm so close! My buddy D*** in Texas sent me a video of his still. He found an old silo and cut a door in the side of the silo. He set up his still inside the silo and uses a simple propane setup and wa-la. Moonshine!
> 
> I like the Mile Hi Distillery Mile Hi | Moonshine still | Alcohol stills | Copper stills for sale


I was looking at that little 10 gallon job from them. I really do not have room for it where we live now. But as soon as we get to M-T Acres, I am definitely pulling the trigger on that bad boy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I was looking at that little 10 gallon job from them. I really do not have room for it where we live now. But as soon as we get to M-T Acres, I am definitely pulling the trigger on that bad boy.


Go For It! Here is the other moonshine still maker that I'm looking at...Copper Moonshine Stills & Copper Moonshine Still Products for Sale by Fireball StillsFireball Stills I remember that Roger from TN suggested this guy.

Look at this way...One more thing to piss off the neighbors!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Will said:


> I don't want any of them gone but I know they will grow better if they were thinned out. Hence letting the beaver decide, let nature care for itself, *then I don't need to feel guilty for killing the trees.*
> 
> .


Oh,well when you explain like that it makes perfect sense.:roll::lol:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Will said:


> I don't smoke pot but would grow it for its dietary elements if it were legal.
> 
> Sacrilidge I'm sure but I don't really understand why people smoke pot. LIfe is a good experience all on its own. True I think occasional smoking is good for the brain, especially with a vapourizer, but I'm a law abiding person essentially. I do support legalization and control. Pot has a bad rep for it being a natural product. Way worse things out there. IMO its the same type of culture that makes underage drinking binge drinking and out of control rather than socially moderated.
> 
> ...


If this is true, and I don't think it is. I think you are a total stoner burnout. But if this is true, I would continue to let people think I was a pothead stoned all the time if I were you. Cause the alternative :shock:


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Beaver can introduce unwanted bacteria into your drinking water supply and if you have a creek it will become a new pond. They will make a mess of any ponds also. On the other hand, they sure are good eating! ;-)


----------

